# Does Fapturbo honour their refund policy?



## sails (12 August 2009)

Better half has long had an interest in forex trading and recently decided to give Fapturbo a go based on their apparently rock solid refund policy and their smooth marketing.  The deed was done before I found out what he had bought and directed him to the relevant ASF threads - lol.  Anyway, it didn't work - huge draw downs vs wins etc, - thankfully in a demo account. 

So, he sent an email 2-3 weeks ago which was before the 60 days were up and sent the required screen shots.  Why one needs to send screen shots with a "no questions asked" refund guarantee is beyond me. 

Copy of refund request email was sent to Forex Critic (initial Fapturbo purchase was made through that website).  That email was returned as his mailbox was full. 

And no reply to the refund request email from Fabturbo.  

Has anyone else got a refund from them?  If so - can you give any ideas how to wake them up?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## cogs (12 August 2009)

*Re: Does Fapturbo honour thier refund policy?*

At the risk of starting a hate thread, it's a no for me.

I took the EA on as an experiment and to dabble in bots, found Fapturbo to not produce as stated so emailed through the appropraite channels and had no reply at all.

Personally I would advise if you want to purchase any of these EA's to not expect the designers to ever offer a refund. That is partly why they are so cheap as they expect buyers to not bother about refunds and just wear it.

Just my bit.


----------



## G-Zilla (12 August 2009)

Hi sail,

I received the refund but it was a while ago. I cant remember their name but you should have received a confirmation from the payment company which has the refund request link.

I never received a reply for the fap people themselves either.

Cheers


----------



## investorpaul (12 August 2009)

sails said:


> So, he sent an email 2-3 weeks ago which was before the 60 days were up and sent the required screen shots.  Why one needs to send screen shots with a "no questions asked" refund guarantee is beyond me.




If you/he paid by credit card and it is under 60 days (as you have stated ie on your current statement) phone your credit card provider and say te merchant took your money with a guarantee of refund which they are not providing. 

The credit card company will refund your money and simply deduct it out of their bank account via their system.

It has worked for me a number of times when buying things off online stores who failed to provide goods, refunds, etc so it could work in this instance to


----------



## sails (14 August 2009)

Thanks to all for the replies!  Will have a look to see if we can find a refund button over the weekend - and also check with the CC provider to see if we can do it that way.  Great suggestions - thanks.


----------



## sails (15 August 2009)

After googling for further ideas, we have now put in a refund request via ClickBank - accessed through the order link in purchase email confirmation.  

Although just out of the 60 days now, the initial refund request to Fapturbo was made well inside the required time frame - that was the email they ignored (except for the automated response that someone would contact us from Fapturbo in 1-3 days).

Will be interesting see if they honour their guarantee when contacted by ClickBank...


----------



## DB008 (21 August 2009)

I tried to get a refund within the cooling off period but couldn't. Left tons e-mails and couldn't get through to the numbers that were provided. Is there a US regulatory body which we can complain to?
So, if anyone wants to buy a copy of Fapturbo, l will sell it to them for half the prices...Not sure if l can say this on the forum?
Lesson learnt. So stay away from these "black boxes", learn how to do it yourself and you'll probably make alot more money.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (21 August 2009)

ask me before you purchase any.

chances are ill tell you my tests have failed it. in fact, almost certainly i will.


----------



## sleepy (22 August 2009)

Hi Norm,

Are there any commercially available EAs that are worth the money ... or are they all snake oil?

sleepy


----------



## Stormin_Norman (22 August 2009)

megadroid is the only one worth investigating.

this is the default pair on conservative settings, YTD.

but remember too, past performance isnt reflective of future prospects.


----------



## sails (22 August 2009)

DB008 said:


> I tried to get a refund within the cooling off period but couldn't. Left tons e-mails and couldn't get through to the numbers that were provided. Is there a US regulatory body which we can complain to?
> So, if anyone wants to buy a copy of Fapturbo, l will sell it to them for half the prices...Not sure if l can say this on the forum?
> Lesson learnt. So stay away from these "black boxes", learn how to do it yourself and you'll probably make alot more money.




It's what I'm cranky with Fapturbo about - they didn't reply to the refund request email which was sent prior to the 60 day trial period.  There were no instructions on how to get a refund apart from simply contacting them.

After looking at some other forex forums, it became clear that one should find the original order confirmation email when receiving the product, then  click on the embedded link which takes one straight to ClickBank and there a ticket can be generated.  If it is within the 60 days, then ClickBank will apparently do the refund.

However, it looks to me like Fabturbo deliberately ignores the refund request emails to them - keeping their fingers crossed that no one will find out about going to ClickBank within the 60 days.  Not honourable at all, IMO.

Anyway, we sent the ticket off to ClickBank and then Fapturbo replied to say that as we are now out of the 60 day trial, all they can do is to help us install and get the product working.  Rascals - they know we requested it before the 60 days and they also know it is installed - we sent screen shots. 

So, still persisting with ClickBank on the basis that the original refund request was definitely sent prior to the 60 days and that we are entitled to a full refund.  

Maybe if more people raise complaint tickets to ClickBank (using the link provided on original order confirmation email) that Fapturbo is:
(a) not replying to refund request emails
(b) not giving instructions on how else to obtain their guaranteed refund
- with any luck, it might put pressure on Fabturbo to straighten up their act...

lol - I think Hubby has learned his lesson too - he is a very trusting person and it is sad that the likes of Fapturbo take advantage of trusting people.  He felt he was "safe" because of their apparent, rock solid refund guarantee.


----------



## sleepy (22 August 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> megadroid is the only one worth investigating.




Thanks Norm, I presume you have since pulled it apart and have tested it to death. Are you currently running it (or your variant of it) on any live accounts.

sleepy


----------



## Stormin_Norman (22 August 2009)

its mutated half brother on steroids, yeah.

fedora is probably another one to investigate. its based on fibonacci analysis. doesnt trade very often, but probably returns 20% a year quite safely.


----------



## sleepy (22 August 2009)

What sort of differences are you seeing/achieving when comparing the original megadroid and his mutant half brother ... greater returns, increased trade frequency or reduced drawdown?

And how long did you spend on testing the original?

sleepy


----------



## Stormin_Norman (22 August 2009)

all of the above.

it took quite a long time to get to the stage where i could take it live. probably 6 weeks to a couple of months worth of work. 150 hours or so?

i think last week the official one lost about -2.75%. the reworked version made me about +13% or so; which probably also shows the difference in them.


----------



## sails (9 September 2009)

Good news - purchase money finally refunded by ClickBank.  After giving up in frustration to the one sided conversation with the vendor (fapturbo) through the ClickBank ticket system, a fax was sent to ClickBank supplying copies of the refund request email and fapturbo's automated response which proved the initial refund was requested by email before the 60 day trial ended.

So many thanks and thumbs up to ClickBank for honouring the refund. 

Hopefully this thread might help someone else down the track.  Ideally, the refund request should go straight to ClickBank within the 60 days (using the link found in purchase confirmation email) - but that is difficult to know when fapturbo don't (or didn't in this case) let the purchaser know HOW to obtain the refund.  They simply ignored the refund request email.

If the 60 days are passed, it could be well worth faxing ClickBank with order number details and a letter outlining the details plus copies of refund request emails and see how far back they would continue to step in.  How to fax and the info ClickBank need are all found on their website under the "contact us" link.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (9 September 2009)

ill purchase almost all EAs offered through clickbank.

most of them are crap. so i write an email with my tests and get a refund.


----------



## sails (9 September 2009)

Yeah, once you know how the refund system works, it's easy to get it through ClickBank.  Sadly, fabturbo is one vendor that appear (from experience) to work on catching enough newbies and then keep their fingers crossed they won't find out how to get their refund in time.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (9 September 2009)

sails said:


> Yeah, once you know how the refund system works, it's easy to get it through ClickBank.  Sadly, fabturbo is one vendor that appear (from experience) to work on catching enough newbies and then keep their fingers crossed they won't find out how to get their refund in time.




i think that's a widely used policy.


----------

